#ubuntu-br-sc 2013-06-10
<Danniel-Lara> bom dia
#ubuntu-br-sc 2013-06-11
<Danniel-Lara> bom dia pessoal
<Danniel-Lara> buenas
<optimusprimem> oi Danniel-Lara
<Danniel-Lara> buenas
#ubuntu-br-sc 2013-06-12
<tiagoscd> boiko: em terra brasilis já? hehe
<boiko> tiagoscd: yep :)
#ubuntu-br-sc 2013-06-13
<Ric> hey man
#ubuntu-br-sc 2013-06-15
<sidneyandrews> Linux tomando conta!
<juniorxap> Mas olha no caso da Valve acredito que estão interessados no Linux pra poderem criar seu console, a exemplo do PS3 que usa um sistema BSD-Based.
<julian_fern> juniorxap, Foi o que falei na verdade hehe
<sidneyandrews> Microsoft perdeu mercado de computadores com windows, antes tinha 78% do mercado, hoje tem apenas 28%
<juniorxap> falando ai de Android, será que alguém tem um tutorial bom de como instalar o Cyanogen pelo Ubuntu?
<juniorxap> Falando também em Android, o que acham daqueles Xing Ling da Jyaiu?
<juniorxap> Achei muito bacana.
<aprigio> juniorxap, pega o arquivo de install
<aprigio> joga no sdcard
<aprigio> da um boot no cel
<aprigio> e instala no modo recovery rs
<optimusprimem> olá
<omaciel> tem de apertar uma combinacao de teclas, nao aprigio ?
<omaciel> no boot
<aprigio> isso
<aprigio> tem sm
<juniorxap> tenho um Xperia Live
<aprigio> acho q eh power+vol up+home button
<juniorxap> sera que aguenta? kk
<omaciel> aprigio: isso
<aprigio> omaciel, bem lembrado
#ubuntu-br-sc 2014-06-09
<cyanoroma> Boa tarde a todos!
#ubuntu-br-sc 2014-06-14
<Julinux> Bom dia Povo de SC
<cyanoroma> Boa tarde a todos!
